# Quần chũn Cocoon có thích hợp cho bé không?



## mekhoeconthongminh (23/7/20)

*TẠI SAO PHẢI QUẤN CHŨN COCOON?*

Dr. Harvey Karp là một trong số rất nhiều người nghĩ rằng trẻ em (kể cả sinh đủ tháng) đều là sinh thiếu tháng. Thiếu bao nhiêu: 3 tháng. Đáng lẽ loài người để có thể sinh tồn như các loài vật khác (tức là cho con khả năng sinh tồn) nên chửa 1 năm thay vì 9 tháng. Bê, mèo, chó... khi sinh ra đã có khả năng bò, đi lại và tự tìm nguồn thức ăn (ti mẹ). Tuy nhiên vì loài người có bộ não quá phát triển nên nếu chửa thêm 3 tháng thì đầu quá to và hành trình ra đời của đứa trẻ có thể làm nguy hại đến sự sống còn của người mẹ, vì thế tạo hóa chỉ cho con người trải qua quá trinh sinh sản trong vòng 9 tháng. ( Mẹ cháu thầm nghĩ chửa thêm 3 tháng nữa thì mẹ cháu sẽ không ngất trên bàn đẻ mà chết vì bụng nặng hơn người mất thôi).



​

Chính vì thế Dr. Karp và rất nhiều bác sỹ khác tin rằng 3 tháng đầu đời khi con ra đời, tuy đã ra khỏi bụng mẹ nhưng trẻ (do đẻ sớm 3 tháng nên) được nuôi dưỡng trong môi trường càng giống trong bụng mẹ càng tốt. Swaddle (quấn chặt) để tạo môi trường chặt và ấm như trong bụng mẹ, một số nước châu Âu trẻ được bơi trong nước ấm để kích thích sự phát triển_nhất là trẻ sinh thiếu tháng, ngủ trong tiếng ồn trắng _white noise_ giống như tiếng trong bụng mẹ. Trẻ trong thời gian này ngủ rất nhiều, chỉ thức chừng 30 phút mỗi 3h để ăn, thay và thậm chí không kịp ăn hết bữa đã lăn ra ngủ. Thời gian này ban ngày bé nên được bú thường xuyên vào ban ngày và được để ngủ tự do (không quá 6h) vào ban đêm để tạo thói quen cho bé ngủ dài vào ban đêm và nạp năng lượng vào ban ngày. Vòng ăn-ngủ của trẻ mới sinh đến 3 tháng là chu kỳ 3h vào ban ngày, tức là 3h từ lúc bé bắt đầu thức đòi ăn bé sẽ thức chừng 15-45 phút để ăn sau đó được ngủ thì bé sẽ (bị) được mẹ đánh thức để cho ăn tiếp. Với những bé bú mẹ chu kì có thể ngắn hơn 2h hoặc thậm chí 1h. Tuy nhiên với các bé chu kỳ quá ngắn, mẹ nên đánh thức bé nêu bé ngủ gật trên ti để bé được ăn no trước khi ngủ.

Đến khoảng 3 tháng bé có thể thức 1h đến 1h30' mỗi chu kỳ 3h để ăn và tìm hiểu môi trường xung quanh. Cuối tháng thứ 3 hoặc tháng thứ 4 sẽ có một giai đoạn phát triển nhanh (growth spurt) khi mà trẻ ăn nhiều (có trẻ ăn 2h một lần, cả ngày và đêm, it ngủ và suốt ngày chỉ ăn mới ị). Giai đoạn này là báo hiệu một bước phát triển của bé và thường diễn ra khi trẻ 3 tuần, 3 tháng, 6 tháng (tệ nhất) và có thể là 1 năm tuổi. Sau thời gian này bé sẽ có thể không ăn nhiều như trước, có trẻ ăn ít đi trông thấy trong vòng 3 ngày sau đó chuyển sang chu kỳ 4h. Chu kỳ 4h sẽ theo bé đến hết năm đầu đời.


​

Đây mới là lúc nảy sinh vấn đề đây. Bé từ lúc ăn 3h một lần, tự nhiên ăn 2h một lần (growth spurt) sau đó lại không ăn.... nhiều bố mẹ do không hiểu chu trình phát triển của bé lo sợ bé ăn không đủ vội vàng nhồi nhét con mỗi 2h giống như lúc đang trong giai đoạn growth spurt. Bé bị nhồi ăn và bố mẹ phát sốt lên trong lo lắng, nước mắt ở đôi bên.

Hậu quả: bé bị nhồi ăn thường xuyên sợ ti, ăn it hơn trong mỗi lần ăn, ngủ kém hẳn đi, thức đêm nhiều lên, thức đêm đòi ăn vì ban ngày ăn nhiều lần nhưng lại ít trong mỗi lần nên đêm đói.... Bố mẹ lại rơi lại vào vòng mới sinh, thậm chí còn tệ hơn.

Thế là vòng luẩn quẩn 3 tháng bắt đầu. Bố mẹ không hiểu được rằng bé đã lớn hơn và có khả năng tích trữ năng lượng tốt hơn, do đó bé sẽ có thể thức lâu hơn và sau đó ngủ dài hơn. Thay vào đó bố mẹ cho bé ăn thường xuyên không theo nhu cầu của bé nên bé chỉ ăn vặt, không thành bữa, không no. Vì bé ăn chưa no nên bé không ngủ đủ giấc. Không ngủ đủ giấc nên bé mệt và quấy. Bé mệt quấy khóc nhiều làm bố mẹ tưởng con đói, cho ăn tiếp và cái vòng luẩn quẩn lại tiếp tục.

Thực tế là trẻ không bao giờ để cho mình quá đói và không đòi ăn. Kể cả khi trẻ ngủ, khác với người lớn với chu kỳ ngủ dài (2-4h),chu kỳ ngủ của bé rất ngắn 40' vì thế cứ sau 20 phút ngủ nông (mắt giật giật, dễ tỉnh) là 20 phút ngủ sâu, nếu bé mà đói thì ngay lập tức khi bé chuyển sang giai đoạn ngủ nông tiếp theo bé sẽ thức dậy đòi ăn. Còn khi bé thức thì khỏi phải nghĩ, đói còn lâu anh mới chịu chơi nhé, cho anh ăn! Vì thế các mẹ được khuyến khích cho bé ăn theo NHU CẦU của bé chứ không theo ý nguyện của bố mẹ. Đây là lúc bố mẹ nên học các "tín hiệu" của con, lúc nào con khóc, lúc nào con buồn ngủ. Đấy là còn chưa kể đến việc ép ăn ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến khả năng "phát biểu" nhu cầu một cách độc lập của bé (vì bé bị ép) do đó dẫn đến bị động trong ăn uống (phải chăng vì thế mà các bé phải có TV hoặc vừa chơi vừa ăn) và tệ hơn, giảm khả năng hấp thu thức ăn, lâu dài giảm khẩu vị.


​


Bố mẹ được khuyến khích cho con ăn sau đó chơi và ngủ, khi đó bé có một khoảng thời gian cho sữa xuống dạ dày và quan trọng hơn là bé không liên hệ ăn là để ngủ để đến đêm chẳng may bé có tỉnh giấc khi đang ngủ nông (40'-1h/lần) bé không đòi có ti để có thể ngủ được tiếp. Nếu mẹ để cho điều này xảy ra, mẹ nên hiểu rằng bé không cần sữa trong ti mẹ để ngủ tiếp mà sử dụng mẹ như cái ti giả để tự trấn an vào chu kỳ ngủ mới. Việc này ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của trẻ do nó hạn chế khả năng bé ngủ dài, ngủ độc lập và ngủ qua đêm.

Vì thế đừng lo lắng khi thấy con ăn không thường xuyên, nên hiểu đó là một bước phát triển của bé, bé đã tiến gần hơn đến lịch trình của người lớn, ăn ít thường xuyên, tích trữ năng lượng cho các hoạt động hàng ngày! Tuy nhiên bố mẹ nên cho con ăn mỗi 4h cho đến khi bé 1 tuổi để đảm bảo bé nạp đủ năng lượng và ngủ vào ban đêm. Nếu bé chưa ăn hết khấu phần, nên khuyến khích bé ăn hết trong vòng 30 phút. Tránh để giờ ăn kéo dài quá 30 phút để bé không ăn vặt trên ti!

Chỉ cho bé ăn khi bé đói. Không phải lúc nào bé khóc cũng là do đói. Bố mẹ học cách phân biệt các loại tiếng khóc của con để giúp con "liên lạc" với bố mẹ tốt hơn.

*HƯỚNG DẪN CÁCH QUẤN CHŨN COCOON *

- Với trẻ sơ sinh từ 3 - 6kg thì có thể bắt đầu dùng từ quấn cổ điển

- Với trẻ bắt đầu tập cai cuốn cổ điển và làm quen với khả năng ngủ tự do mà không bị giật mình thì dùng nhộng Cocoon.


Size S : 3 kg - 6kg dùng từ sơ sinh kết hợp xen kẽ với quấn cổ điển
Size M : 6kg - 8kg
Size L : Từ 8 kg trở lên

- Quấn đúng thời điểm ngủ, môi trường nhiệt độ thích hợp, kết hợp với máy nghe tiếng ồn trắng sẽ mang đến hiệu quả bất ngờ cho mẹ

*ĐỊA CHỈ BÁN QUẦN CHŨN COCOON CHÍNH HÃNG*



​
Mình xin giới thiệu website uy tín chuyên bán đồ mẹ và bé chính hãng: Mekhoeconthongminh.com: Siêu Thị Online Hàng Đầu Việt Nam

Hotline để được tư vấn tốt nhất: 0942.666.800


----------

